# Mec steel master



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a mec steelmaster 12 ga 2 3/4 and 3" press along with some shot and wads. It has an adjustable charge bar and auto primer feed I have steel wads #2 and BB shot, mica, buffer and other misc stuff. I've been loading steel since the early 90s and can help someone get started. $125


----------

